# Permanent/Dauer 1/0



## Apollonius (20 Februar 2009)

Moin, gibt es irgendwo in der STEP7-Programmierung eine Dauer 1/0?
Viele Bausteine haben ein EN-Signal-Eingang. Was ist wenn der Baustein dauerhaft eingeschaltet sein soll und ich kein Eingang belegen möchte?
Funktioniert dieses Programm?:

NW1:

O  M  10.1
ON M 10.1
= M 10.1

NW2:

UN M10.1
= M 10.0

Prinzipiell müsste NW1 funktionieren, allerdings ist dieses rekursiv, wie reagiert die CPU darauf? Beim Programmieren bekomme ich keine Fehlermeldung.

Grüße


----------



## Garog (20 Februar 2009)

Mach dir einfach einen False und einen True Merker

(immer false)

```
U M1.0
UN M1.0
= M1.0
```

(immer true)

```
O M1.1
ON M1.1
= M1.1
```

wenn du einen Baustein aufrufst und den EN Eingang nicht beschaltest ist er standartmäßig "True"
Nur wenn du etwas an dem EN Eingang anschließt reagiert der FB/FC auf den Zustand der Variable

Guck dir das mal im FUP und im AWL an. Wenn du im FUP nichts anschließt dann gibt es den Eingang im AWL nicht.
Schließt du etwas an, dann hast du im AWL einen Sprung "über" den Baustein


----------



## Apollonius (20 Februar 2009)

Danke, die Oder-Verknüpfung hatte ich auch schon. Soweit ich weiß funktioniert es. Ich war mir durch die Rekursion nicht sicher.


----------



## MW (20 Februar 2009)

Da gibts viele Möglichkeiten um einen dauerhaften 1-Merker(True) und deinen dauerhaften 0-Merker(False) zu erzeugen.

Hier mal noch zwei weitere Möglichkeiten:


```
U     "FALSE"
      R     "FALSE"

      UN    "TRUE"
      S     "TRUE"
```
und 

```
SET   
      =     "TRUE"
      CLR   
      =     "FALSE"
```


----------



## Gerhard K (20 Februar 2009)

im OB 100

```
SET   
      =     "TRUE"
      CLR   
      =     "FALSE"
```
und gut ist


----------



## vierlagig (20 Februar 2009)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> im OB 100
> und gut ist


 
*ROFL* und der unerfahrene steuert dann mal eben "TRUE" auf 0 ... na herzlichen glückwunsch!

ich bin dafür, es zyklisch sicherzustellen.


----------



## dani (20 Februar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich bin dafür, es zyklisch sicherzustellen.



*ACK*

  Deshalb ganz oben im OB1


```
SET   
=     "TRUE"
CLR   
=     "FALSE"
```


----------



## vierlagig (20 Februar 2009)

und jetz noch bißchen optimierung 


```
SET   
S     "TRUE"
R     "FALSE"
```


----------

